# 20 days left until Nissan S14 is done and gone



## crash6541 (Jul 24, 2011)

As you may have seen in July's Nissan Sport Magazine or will see in August's Import Tuner , the Nissan S14 Charity Raffle is almost complete with the drawing being held August 14, 2011!! We have sold 315 of the 500 tickets and want to get the word out one more time that you can still enter to win this amazing 322hp S14 and make a difference for nonprofit organizations. What are you waiting for?! Get your tickets online now by visiting Knights of Columbus Nissan Charity RAFFLE!! for $50ea or $100/3. Again, this is ran through the Knights of Columbus, the Colorado Secretary of State, and you need not be present to win. Car is located in Fort Collins, CO and I'm always happy to show it to anyone in the area!

Engine:CA18DET 322 hp
Garrett gt2871r
AEM full stand alone
Cometic 1.26 gasket
ARP main, rod, head bolts
Deutschmarks 850cc E85 injectors
Wiseco +.20 forged pistons
Turbo XS blow off valve
Turbo XS boost controller
Koyo Radiator
Fidanza flywheel
Spec Stage 3+ clutch
Greddy 3" exhaust

Body:R33 headlights
R33 body kit molded
JDM LED tail lights
S15 grille
RaceonUSA 20mm F fender
RaceonUSA 30mm R fender
VIS carbon fiber hood
VIS carbon fiber trunk

Brakes and Suspension:Ksport coilovers
Tanabe F tower strut
Tanabe R tower strut
Godspeed camber and toe
NISMO subframe bushings
300ZX big brake upgrade
S15 helical rear diff
Project Nissan brake lines

Interior:MOMO wheel
Sparco pedals
HKS type 1 timer
B&M short shift
NISMO race seats
Simpson race harness
S15 instrument cluster
Autometer gauges
Rockford 10" sub
Fockford amp
Pioneer headunit

for more pictures check out Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

